# disagree with classification



## maitaman (May 2, 2012)

I see they have dropped Phrg. longipetalum and put it as a subspecies of Phrg. longifolium I show why here. The flowers are much alike. The plants radically different.


----------



## Gcroz (May 2, 2012)

Grabbing my popcorn, putting my feet up... and waiting for the taxonomic fracas to begin! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2012)

Gcroz said:


> Grabbing my popcorn, putting my feet up... and waiting for the taxonomic fracas to begin! :evil:



:rollhappy:


----------

